# Are dogs/beer allowed on beaches in Pensacola?



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Couldn,t find any beach regs,what are the rules???


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cans yes, dogs no.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

like joe said, beer is allowed (aslong as its in a plastic bottle, can, etc. just NO GLASS) dogs however are not allowed on pensacola beach, johnsons beach, or anywhere else that I'm aware of with the exception of the dog park on bayou texar and sand island.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*There is one area of Pensacola Beach that has recently changed to NO Alcohol. *

*It is west of the fishing pier on P-Beach / Casino Beach.*

*Besides that area, drink on Bro, as long as you have no glass containersof any type.*


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

No gay jokes please but ONE time and one time only I went to the bluffs to do some metal detecting along the beach and there were several folks down there with dogs running loose and I dont remember seeing any signs that said do dogs allowed.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (2/16/2009)*No gay jokes please but ONE time and one time only I went to the bluffs to do some metal detecting along the beach and there were several folks down there with dogs running loose and I dont remember seeing any signs that said do dogs allowed.




I saw someone doing 60 on Michigan yesterday.....catch my drift?


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for info...sounds like no surf fishin for the old dog...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The backside of Pensacola Beach (out past P'fino) is all state aprk type stuff. It's not surf fishing but you could let the dog run loose over there and he'd have a blast.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ



That area is posted No Pets County ordnance and National Park laws - (Not state park) Fine if just walking them on a leash Heavier fine if not on a leash. I gotta say that I and most of the folks out there will ask if you know they ticket you for dogs on the beach - if folks are nice they walk off the beach with the dog if they get snotty/belligerent we call the Sheriff and report it. P'cola to the Base.



Beer is OK, any kind of glass carries a fine. 



Stressless


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez. Can fido get a break anywhere?

Not that I want to dodge the dog poo while fishing, but ...


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Fido can get a break, there is a web site where you can register your dog as an offical "service" dog and it is a federal law that the dog has access to anywhere you want to go. If you choose to do this i would make sure you read what the dog must be able to accomplish before it is offically a registered dog so you dont abuse this for people in the future..i.e. the dog must be very well trained and repsond to only your commands with no distraction.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem if people would clean up after their animals, but with the whitest beaches in the world it look's kind of "crappy" (pun intended) when people carry their dog's to the beach and let them dump everywhere.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

The color of p-bchs sand here lately you wpoldnt notice.:boo


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *Pair-a-Dice (2/16/2009)*Fido can get a break, there is a web site where you can register your dog as an offical "service" dog and it is a federal law that the dog has access to anywhere you want to go. If you choose to do this i would make sure you read what the dog must be able to accomplish before it is offically a registered dog so you dont abuse this for people in the future..i.e. the dog must be very well trained and repsond to only your commands with no distraction.




this is true. My stepmom did this with her jack-russel, and she has been able to take it everywhere, even on airplanes letting it sit in her lap.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've watched hundreds of bitches on p'cola beach and i was getting hammered in the process!!!:letsdrink


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't take my dog to the beach but I do take the dog shat out there and scatter it around portofino :letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (2/16/2009)*JoeZ
> 
> I gotta say that I and most of the folks out there will ask if you know they ticket you for dogs on the beach - if folks are nice they walk off the beach with the dog if they get snotty/belligerent we call the Sheriff and report it. P'cola to the Base.


I just gotta ask why though? If the dog isn't shitting everywhere or bothering you? Just wondering



> *Outawitz (2/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (2/16/2009)*Geez. Can fido get a break anywhere?
> ...


That's funny. BUT, in soft sand like we have down here, I'm not going to make much more of an effort than digging a small hole with myheel of my boot and kick the turd in and cover it up.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Stressless (2/16/2009)*JoeZ
> ...


Because the people of Bayou Texar and the 75 yd long dog park in a population near 300k and 100's of miles of coastline are the ones who have the only legal canine access to our water,a whole 75 yds,so they get all the turds.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

According to this cite its a federal crime to try to pass off a non-service dog as such.

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Register-a-Service-Dog-or-How-to-Scam-the-Disabled&id=822926

That said, the laws is pretty liberal about what constitutes a disability or what a service animal needs to be able to do to help you with your disability. Personally, I get really depressed when my dog is not with me, in fact, some would say Ihave a disablity in that regard. It helps just to have him around.


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like they need more unrestricted space.

They could give someone a stressfree job cleaning up crap...


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

We took our dog to Fort Morgan and down to the beach there without any issues. The beaches over at Cape San Blas are dog friendly too.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

OLE bad apples spoil it for everyone . I'm a dog owner , I pick up after my pets ! If you are not prepared to pick up after the pooch then leave them at home.. Not picking up after yourpet is like draining your oil on the ground. Be responsible pet owners and bend your Lazy a** over and pick it up. Everheard of ZIP-LOC ?? You only feel the heat for a few minutes. Be responsible. Maybe Obama can get us an area on the beach !! Thats change, ugh.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

dogs are allowed at the Bluffs. They even have waste bag dispensers at the parking lot. We take ours down there frequently during the summer months... we just don't stay too late.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

$75 fine for dog on beach in E-Scam-Bia county. Another ticket if also not under "direct control" i.e. leash at the same time.

The State Parks and the National Seashore rules are actually enforcing county ordinances.


----------

